
Five Things I Did to Change a Team's Culture - zwischenzug
https://zwischenzugs.com/2018/02/24/5-things-i-did-to-change-a-teams-culture/
======
zwischenzug
Original twitter thread:

[https://twitter.com/mipsytipsy/status/960769649351602177](https://twitter.com/mipsytipsy/status/960769649351602177)

